# Rating Just Not Working



## JAnightrider (Jun 25, 2015)

when is Uber/Lyft managements will finally get it? The rating system is the most unfair and disrespectful feature they have on their platforms against us (drivers) .You have good drivers who is working hard and doing nothing wrong getting deactivated."ITS WRONG".Any experience drive will agree with me that's is so easy to get rating below 5stars.I can give a lot of reasons but it would take up too much time.Each of us drivers should come up with 10 reasons that could get us a rating below 5 stars.and send them to Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The rating systems sucks for drivers -- Uber knows it and they don't care. Uber designed their rating system to keep drivers on edge at all times, and the endless amount of ants willing to apply for the rideshare gig continues to give Uber ample freedom to screw with drivers all they want while never running out of new applicants. You just have to learn to not let the rating system bother ya, and if you're 4.8 of above you're far from being deactivated due to your current rating level.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

After 500 trips there is a difference between s 4.9 and a 4.6


----------



## JAnightrider (Jun 25, 2015)

This is a good example that when you give riders the power to determine if you are a good or a bad driver is soo wrong. I was watching this performance on youtube RockCanon Piano Version by Japan composer Prof. Takushi.Koyama .That performance was out of this world,amazing.but you would not believe that it got over 1400 dislikes,you would think why would someone dislike a performance like this,yes they did,Just like good drivers we get a bad rating most time for no good reason. JUst people.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

You as a driver have zero control over how U&L operate their rating system. You have zero control over how pax will rate. You can be wonderful and pax will still shaft your rating!

You have total control of how you choose to let the facts above affect you. You will be much happier when you learn to stop worrying about things you cannot control.

Ratings don't matter. They are a tool U&L use to manipulate drivers so they will maximize U&L's profits at their own detriment. 

If ratings mattered U&L would reward highly rated drivers. They do not. 
If ratings mattered U&L would provide details on bad ratings so drivers could improve. They do not.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The rating systems sucks for drivers -- Uber knows it and they don't care. Uber designed their rating system to keep drivers on edge at all times, and the endless amount of ants willing to apply for the rideshare gig continues to give Uber ample freedom to screw with drivers all they want while never running out of new applicants. You just have to learn to not let the rating system bother ya, and *if you're 4.8 of above you're far from being deactivated *due to your current rating level.


Until you get a few FAKE reports of racism from some scumpax just looking to get a free 5 dollar ride to walfart.

Get at least 2 weeks of extra SD cards for your dash cam, rotate and save all footage in case such a situation arises.

Cheap lying bastages.


----------



## Darth Drivader (Oct 25, 2017)

Uber: Riders are always right.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Until you get a few FAKE reports of racism from some scumpax just looking to get a free 5 dollar ride to walfart.
> 
> Get at least 2 weeks of extra SD cards for your dash cam, rotate and save all footage in case such a situation arises.
> 
> Cheap lying bastages.


I've heard stories of pax automatically giving poor ratings solely because of the drivers skin color. If true that's pretty awful.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Rating system works for me. 4.96 after almost 3500 trips. The percentage of people who will down rate you unfairly is so small that it's not worth worrying about. If you do a good job and focus on customer service you will be 4.9+. If you are inflexible and have a dirty / poorly maintained car, it will drop. And if your navigation skills stink (without relying on the automated navigation) you're not long for this gig.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

So driver rate PAX low for personal reasons but they get mad when riders rate drivers low for personal reasons and vise versa.

Driver low rates for no tip.
Pax low rates because driver did not want to stop for smokes.

I call it the ANT vx PAX wars. Carry on.


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I've heard stories of pax automatically giving poor ratings solely because of the drivers skin color. If true that's pretty awful.


Yes but how can you prove who leaves what ratings for you as it is anonymous and they have 2 weeks? to leave a rating?


----------

